# Overstayed while on appeal



## zimbunny (Jun 23, 2015)

Please advise...i have been waiting for my appeal (study permit) adjudication for nearly 4 months now (initially rejected because I did not have the right medical aid cover) . I have since overstayed. I have made several inquiries to dha and they say the same thing...."sorry for the inconvinience...we have raised issue with relevant section..." i now just want to leave...but i dont want to be declared undesirable as i wish to come back for my graduation next year. And in the wake of Operation Fiela...i definitely have no desire to be arrested not that they would raid UCT but.....! Can anybody please advise?


----------

